# Quel OS/X sur quel Mac ?



## brunitou (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vais récupérer des machines pour la famille... (petits-enfants, amis, grands-parents, ...)

Est-ce ok Leopard sur un iMac G4 1Ghz (que je vais upgrader à 1Gb ram je pense) ?
(il me semble http://lowendmac.com/ed/royal/09sr/leopard-vs-tiger.html que oui)

Est-ce ok Tiger sur des eMac G3 300 à 350 Mhz ?? (128 ou 256 Mb ram)

Merci pour les infos ! 
http://lowendmac.com/ed/royal/09sr/...ndmac.com/ed/royal/09sr/leopard-vs-tiger.html


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Juin 2011)

je vois pas de soucis 
restera assez faible( pour le G4) avec "youtube ", et très délicat sur les imac g3
Tiger ok sur imac G3
Leo ok sur imac G4

Pour traitement texte et mail , musique pas soucis
divix un peu "dur" sur les g3


----------



## ntx (5 Juin 2011)

brunitou a dit:


> Est-ce ok Tiger sur des eMac G3 300 à 350 Mhz ?? (128 ou 256 Mb ram)


A limiter à une utilisation basique  Consultation internet (pas de vidéo en ligne), mail et bureautique légère.


----------



## didgar (5 Juin 2011)

Salut !

Tu peux télécharger l'excellent Mactracker qui t'indiquera quel OS max est supporté par n'importe quelle machine frappée d'une pomme !

=> http://www.mactracker.ca/

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (5 Juin 2011)

Léo avec 1Go de Ram sur un G4@1GHz, pas trop de soucis. Mais faudra penser à le rebooter assez souvent, ça va swapper !

Tiger sur un G3@350MHz, surtout avec 256Mo de Ram, je dirais non. Ca va ramer. Il faudrait au moins 512Mo pour une utilisation correcte (pas de Flash "Youtube et Cie", pas de DivX)


----------



## jeanfi (8 Juillet 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Tu peux télécharger l'excellent Mactracker qui t'indiquera quel OS max est supporté par n'importe quelle machine frappée d'une pomme !
> 
> ...



Salut Didier,

j'ai un peu la même question sur l'évolution des vieilles machines, et Mactracker aurait peut-être pu m'aider (sans doute même) mais aucun des fichiers que j'ai téléchargé ne lance Mactracker: stuffit quitte, Zipit abandonne et diskimage mounter renonce. Que me reste-t-il après ça pour savoir quel système mon fidèle G4 peut faire tourner? D'autres suggestions?

Merci!

jeanfi


----------



## jeanfi (9 Juillet 2011)

"Mactracker" - suite

grâce à Didier, je trouve et installe Mactracker (l'expansion du fichier zipé ne fonctionnait pas de prime abord... mais ensuite oui!). Ce logiciel en connaît des choses et il m'indique que ma bécane, un dual 450 Mhz, correspond au modèle G4 "gigabit ethernet"; l'OS le plus avancé qu'il est susceptible de faire tourner (tjs selon Mactracker) c'est X.4.11.
Actuellement, il tourne avec X.3.9. Pour le faire migrer vers X.4.11, dois-je lancer une installation à partir d'un DVD d'install ou existe-t-il un upgrade (téléchargeable sur apple/support par exemple)?

Merci!

Jean-Philippe


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Il te faut acheter d'occasion un DVD noir de Tiger; puis tu pourras passer ton système en 10.4.11, qui est la dernière màj de cet OS.


----------

